# Seed Germination



## October420 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

So everything is falling into place with my grow space and should have it set up and ready to grow in a couple of weeks. 

For my first grow I've decided to go with Ripper Seeds "Black Valley" and "Double Glock" both are pure Indica, grow to medium height and flowering time is 8-10 weeks. 

I plan on using either Rapid Rooter or Jiffy peat pellets to start my seeds. I'll be using Fox Farms Ocean Forest in 3 gallon pots to transplant my plants to once they are mature enough and will be using a 600 watt LED grow light. 

My question is this; How tall should my plants be before moving them to their 3 gallon pots and into my grow tent with my 600 watt LED light?

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

I start seeds in the 16 oz keg cups in seed starter.  Fox farm has one, light warrior.  When they have lots of roots then you can put them into their 3 gallon pots.  I usually go one gallon plastic bags but you can go straight into 3 gallon pots. We will need to talk about pruning your plants for LED, but that comes later. You can flower them after you know their sex. It takes a while 8 weeks or more to sex a plant. Did you get feminized seeds"? I don't use them so that is why it takes that long to sex.
Congratulations on getting your grow together. Very exciting.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 8, 2014)

Good ol' fashion 2 plates and soaked 2 paper towels. "Dome" the plates for no light, and check every 12 hours or so. Should be good to plant 24-48 hours from germing with this method, if the beans are in good shape.

:aok: 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

October there will lots of folks telling you how to germinate seeds. My favorite that makes the most sense to me is at    http://mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide These people are fantastic breeders and want you to have success. Take a read.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 8, 2014)

> Please do not place the seeds into a glass of water or in moist paper tissues.



 Silly Mandala 

I like their being meticulous though, honestly. But yeah, paper towel method be solid mon.

I think I'm going to give some of this a try though. I never have liked the idea of moving from paper towel to the red solo cup, though I'm exceedingly good at it by now.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

DGF, If you smoked satori you would never say Silly Mandala. You would have much more respect. Namaste.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh, oh, oh, I have plenty of respect.  I more ment that in a super silly fashion, and as I stated I intend to give that a bit of a go. 

I would love to run some Satori sometime. 

Be well Rose! :aok:


----------



## October420 (Sep 8, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> October there will lots of folks telling you how to germinate seeds. My favorite that makes the most sense to me is at    http://mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide These people are fantastic breeders and want you to have success. Take a read.



Thanks, I've bookmarked the Mandala Germination Guide and I'll read it as soon as I get the chance. I briefly looked over it and they don't recommend the Jiffy Pellets. 

Luckily I can get Fox Farms Light Warrior locally, the same place I picked up the Ocean Forest. So when do you know when your plant is mature enough to transplant into it's final container? I'm most likely over thinking the process here, just want to get it right.

I'm going with feminized seeds, I know the cost is double, but I'm trying to produce medicine as soon as possible so I'm trying to keep the learning curve to minimum this first go-round. 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

When it is growing well and starts to look hungry which means a little yellowing on the bottom leaves, transplant it into your FFOF.  I will try to find you some pic's. This is one of the times I went straight into 3 gallon pots from the SOLO cups.

View attachment DSCF2142.JPG


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2014)

If you don`t mind, here`s my 2 cents worth. After using the paper towel method, soaking them, scarifying them, and I think a couple others, I settled on a KISS method, at least for me it is. All methods were very successful, 90% +. I settled on this method.
1...Scarify the seeds slightly.
2...Plant seeds into 3" coco coir pots.
.....I use Sunshine Mix #4 for my soil.
3...When ready it all goes into 6" coco coir pots.
4...Again, when ready into 5 gallon plastic pots. 
5...Take good care of `em and harvest when ready.
     (if it was only as simple as this makes it sound)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2014)

I also like to plant right into some kind of medium.  Every time you handle the popped seed you risk damaging the root or passing pathogens to the plant.  Although Mandala does not recommend Rapid Rooters, I like these better than rock wool which need to be pH'd before use and to me they just seem to hold a bit too much water.  The peat pots tend to be too dense and acidic, IMO.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 9, 2014)

I have this really really high tech method that I have used for decades. It takes a lot of concentration and it is incredibly intricate. After intense and exhausting research and watching mankind for about 40,000 years what I do is......

.... put the seed in dirt and water it. Works every time.

LMAO


----------



## bud88 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I have this really really high tech method that I have used for decades. It takes a lot of concentration and it is incredibly intricate. After intense and exhausting research and watching mankind for about 40,000 years what I do is......
> 
> .... put the seed in dirt and water it. Works every time.
> 
> LMAO




LMAO.....with a little help from some Orange Crush.....:48:


----------



## October420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey thanks everyone for their input. I believe I'll germinate in my medium, soil, then transplant to their 3 gallon containers when they are mature enough. Thanks again.

Peace


----------

